# Templatemonster website templates to print and sell photos?



## pixel-illusions (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello everybody,
this is my first post here.
I don't want to look like a advertiser, but I sell Tempatemonster templates for websites (there is no way to avoid sounding like one ) and I do template customization for my customers - I put their logos, company profile, portfolio etc on the templates they buy.

I have had many many customers that deal in photography and apart from buying a web site, most of my clients ask me for an online system to print photos for them and sell them. The problem is, I have collaborated with exposuremanager.com succesfully, but I found it hard to integrate a TemplateMonster templates into their system.
My question is, does anybody know of a website similar to exposuremanager.com that preferably works on PHP and uses CSS?
I already have two clients waiting for an answer! Should I point them to exposuremanager?
Thanks everybody for your help


----------

